# 10-1-1?



## Outerspace (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi I am pretty new to all of this, I have some gardening background but my question is I have been hearing that 10-1-1 or so ratio is ideal for grass turf.

Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

What's ideal for one lawn probably wont be ideal for another. 10-1-1 would not be ideal for a lawn lacking P or K as it would contain very little of either. The only way to know for sure what is best to apply for your turf grass is to get a soil test. That way you can tailor your fertilizer apps specific to your needs.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Outerspace said:


> Hi I am pretty new to all of this, I have some gardening background but my question is I have been hearing that 10-1-1 or so ratio is ideal for grass turf.
> 
> Does anyone know why this is?


It's often cited as optimum because when tissue analyses are performed, NPK ratios usually exist in leaf tissues this way.

That being said, tissue analyses swing wildly throughout the year depending on the temperature, soil moisture, and daylight hours.

It's a good place to start if you're looking for a "one size fits all" approach.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Our fert apps on a family member's lawn this year will average out to a ratio of 10-1.3-2.6 for the year after doing the math, and it looks pretty good. No soil test.


----------

